# Ski Antarctica!



## clamato (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty cool story in a fresh format. Aint in print, and it aint your typical website either.

Go here and find the Antarctica story:
http://www.skiinginteractive.com

Or here's the direct link:
Feature_Antarctica_v2


----------

